# Free Rats up for Adoption at Petsmart in Fort Myers



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I went into one of the nearby Petsmarts today to kill some time and they had three albino girls up for adoption for free. I really hope they don't land in the wrong hands. I was going to take one, but I already have five rats and I would not have the time for another rat. I was allowed to hold and touch them. They are a little shy, but they are also very curious at the same time. Even with an adoption form, the word "free" pretty much screams "feeder". The fact that they are albinos and standard rats don't really help their reputation.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Fort Myers, hmmmm, wonder where that is at...


----------



## Lyss (Feb 14, 2013)

In most cases "adoptable" animals are injured and therefore considered unsellable. I know some pet stores will actually keep them in a back room and wait until they find someone who seems experienced with the species before mentioning that they have a free animal.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

It's in Florida, my bad. XD

All three of them looked pretty healthy to me. They even had their birthday posted. The one I handled looked well fed, clear eyes, and her breathing seemed okay.


----------

